

The first community chatroom for engineers who work in sales/bizdev/growth - chriscls
https://chrissmith.typeform.com/to/avsPju

======
chriscls
Backstory- I've realized it's a super hard role and one thats lacking a
community online. The goal of the community is to share strategy and best
practices with other sales engineers. Especially in the SaaS field. My
background is as an applications engineer, sales engineer in hardware/software
and now sales engineer at Segment.

